

Ask HN: How do you handle boreout?  - Yxven

I re-factored the spine of my start-up's code base to eliminate a code-smell, and in the process of fixing every test, I bored myself to the point where I don't have motivation to continue. I'm currently resisting taking the day off to play video-games.
How do you cope with this?
======
chris_dcosta
Take a whole week preferably 10 days off. Try not to resist the tempatation,
you'll expend more effort feeling guilty, and that's equally non-productive.

I know from experience that it is completely counter-intuitive if you care
about your project to just forget it for a while, but I also found that I was
able to focus better on the real priorities when I dropped the ball, and had
to restart.

------
Yxven
For those unfamiliar with boreout:
<http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boreout> (I just learned about it when
googling for burnout)

------
ido
Take the day off to play video-games!

------
wavephorm
Sounds like you need a day off to play video games.

